# I'VE HAD NO SLEEP!!!



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

From 12.30am to 6.30am this morning, I did not get more than 20 minutes of unbroken sleep.









Abby woke me up at 12.30am, so I took her to the toilet (this is her norm at the moment), which was fine. She did a wee and we went back to bed. She whined again about 10 minutes later and I thought that maybe I had taken her back inside too early and she had to do a number 2. So I took her back out. She just messed about, so after a few minutes I took her back inside. She whined again about another 10 minutes later and so I took her out one last time (by this time, I was getting a bit annoyed with her). She messed about again, so I took her back in.







Anyway, this (waking me up with whining) continued until about 4.30am, roughly at 15-20 minute intervals (my guess is she was continuously whining but I was so darn tired that I slept through parts of it) – but I didn’t take her out again – I just said very roughly to her “NO”. She’d then stop for about 15 minutes before winding up again. I was at my witts end! :wacko: So, I took her out and put her in her play pen (which has a potty pad in it – so toilet can’t have been the problem), which is a really big cardboard box about 60 cm high and 2m x 1m. It has a little bed, a blanket, toys, a potty pad, water bottle… I went back to bed. She continued to whine and was scratching at the side of the box.







I tried telling her “NO” over and over, and I even shut my bedroom door just to block her out so I could get some sleep, but she was being so loud and annoying. At about 5.30am it got the better of me







and I went out, gave a rough “NO” and smacked her bottom (don’t get up me please







– I hid from her and waited until she was whining and scratching before I smacked her, and I didn’t hit her hard as in physically harm her hard – it was more to frighten her). She stopped for about 15 minutes, then STARTED AGAIN.














I just shut my door and put my pillow over my head. I think I was so tired that I just fell asleep despite the noise she was making. When I got up at 6.30am (I was meant to get up at 6.00am but couldn’t manage it when the alarm went off), she was quiet. GRRR 

SHE GETS TO SLEEP ALL DAY TO RECOVER FROM THAT EPISODE – I DON’T!!!









She has NEVER done anything like this before… does anyone know what the problem is/was and what I can do to try to stop her?







If she does it again tonight, I don’t know how I’ll handle it! I just wish I knew what was wrong with her! And I NEED my sleep!









Mum & Dad and my Nanna were at my house yesterday and Mum played with her a fair bit – she was sort of the centre of attention I guess – would this have had anything to do with it? But I would have thought having played as much as she did yesterday (she romped in the yard while I did the washing and washed my car etc aswell), that she would be tired and need the sleep! <_< She was FINE before we went to bed, just laying beside me while I was on the computer (because I’ve not long moved, the computer is just in a make-shift set up and I have to sit on the floor to use it), being a perfect little angel. We went to bed at about 9 - 9.30pm and she was okay up until 12.30am... 

HELP!!! :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Try putting a radio on for her tonight. Lacey stared to do that one night. She was in her exercise pen with her water, food, piddle pad, favorite toys and bed so I knew she didn't need anything. I think she was just bored and wanted me. I told her no a few times. Worked for about 15 minutes and she would start again. I finally put the radio on and went back to bed, with the door closed and left her alone. The radio seemed to do it because she went to sleep. I just ignored her the few times she has done it and that was the end of that. I think if she learns to cry and bark and you come a running she will continue to do it. Better to not teach her to do that and then do have to break the bad behavior. Lacey is finally sleeping with me at night. I can now trust her to use her piddle pad in the middle of the night if she needs to and then to come back to bed. It takes time, but these little ones are well worth it. Lacey is 7 months old and I wanted her to sleep with me from the beginning but she just didn't know that she needed to get off of the bed and use the pad and come back to bed. I found that if I kept her in her exercise pen she would use her pad. Takes time. Try the radio or tv tonight. Don't go to her unless she sounds like she is in pain or something is seriously wrong. Sounds like she is learning to cry and bark and you come to her. Ignore her...I know this is hard, especially when you are very tired and just want to go to sleep. Good Luck!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestion jami. 

I usually put the radio on when I go out and leave her at home during the day, but hadn't thought about doing it at night... I'll try it tonight and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I too would try the radio-and ignoring.
Maybe put her crate in your room so she is with you?
Maybe put her in the bed with you...he he.

good luck.
From REAL kids, I know the frustration of sleepless nights.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 26 2004, 08:02 PM
> *I too would try the radio-and ignoring.
> Maybe put her crate in your room so she is with you?
> Maybe put her in the bed with you...he he.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Traci,

Abby's crate is actually right beside my bed - I could litterally put my hand over the side and touch it - I moved her out to the loungeroom after about 4 hours because I was going insane!! :wacko: 

I actually did consider just putting her in bed with me - but 1. she isn't fully house-broken and I don't want any presents in my bed & 2. I have read so much about how a dog who shares your bed begins to think that they are at the top of the hierarchy that I didn't want to encourage that... on the other hand - if that wasn't an issue, I'm sure she'd be in my bed with me









I'll give the radio a try tonight - and if all else fails... i'll probably put her in bed with me just to shut her up.

You just made me think - on some mornings I will cuddle her while I'm in bed for about 1/2 an hour - maybe that is teasing her and she just wants to be in bed now.... ??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The hierarchy thing is interesting.
I have never heard of that. I never really thought I would let him sleep in my bed....but when I got him home...I knew he would. I couldn't stand the thought of him staying in the kitchen all night. At least one of the cats sleep with us...so one more in the bed didn't matter.

If you decide to do the sleeping in the bed thing...to help take care of the accident problem-this is what we do.

I take up Brinkley's food and water at about 8:30 or 9:00 at night. I make sure he has gone #1 and #2 before we go down the hall to bed. Sometimes he is REALLY stubborn, especially if he had gone not too long before I took up his food/water, and he didn't have much more. There have been a few nights that he would NOT go potty, and I left him in the kitchen. He never really cried about it, I would fall asleep and wake up later sometime realizing he was still there and go get him. By then he had done the deed.

He only has had one accident in our bed. We let him wake up and play too long without getting up to take him to the kitchen. His biting and playing was actually him telling us to get up...we thought he was jsut being frisky...







He wet on the bed. Hubby was not happy...but we soaked it in Nature's Miracle, and after that, when he would wake us up with kisses we got right up!

Now, when we go to bed at night, he has our "step" that he can use to get down, and we put a pad over by the dresser. This way I don't have to be so strict about the potty thing before we go off to bed-nor do I have to get up instantly when he does. Occasionally he uses it, but mostly he sleeps through the night now, and can hold it until we get up.

Maybe this will help some if you decide to put her in the bed with you.

Good luck. Maybe tonight will be better.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello! Sorry about your sleep deprivation! Most of us have been thru that too! I didnt originally have my kids in the same room with me. I put them in another bedroom in their crates. And after awhile, I moved their crates into my room. And later, they both sleep on the bed with us. Well, Noriko cant, b/c she throws up too much on the bed.

When they first moved into my bedroom, they did whine alot! SO ANNOYING! I said "*SHHHHHHHHHHH *" really loudly and it usually helps for a couple hrs at a time. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

I think your puppy is training you..which we all succumb to at some point but obviously a big mistake. After you take a puppy out and s/he doesn't either pee or poop, then you shouldn't take them out again...think about it, she has condidtioned you ( Pavlov's Mom not dog!!) that every time she cries, what is the result, my Mom takes me out of my crate!! "What a good game!" You have to let her cry, bark etc and it will stop. Do you have a blanket or towel over the crate?Hope things are better! Hang in there!
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

yes listen to everyone because i didnt ignore maxi from the first night and now he rules the roost he is usually good about sleeping but if he wants to get up and wants me to get up he has no qualms about waking me!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

the funniest thing happen with Lulu last night.. i was having a hard time putting her to sleep .. she wanted to play at 12:30am.. my bf wakes up.. with a firm voice goes.. "lulu go to bed" that's all SHE needed! she went right to bed... and i was with her for more than an our.. he didnt yell he just strongly said that.. i was sure she didnt repect my authority by then


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Thanks so much for all the advice! Things are a lot better now! Abby has even been sleeping through the entire night for the last 3 nights in a row! She hasn't made a sound!

In the nights that she has been waking up, I've taken her once and that's it. But, the funny thing is that she hasn't kept whining. Maybe she had a tummy ache that night or something??? I don't know but... it's good at the moment!!







She has been being a little angel!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm glad to hear things have gotten better!


----------

